# Some gopher tortoises



## Paul M Jones (Feb 24, 2016)

These are two of the three tortoises that live under my brother in laws shed in Florida. 1 more week and I'll be there snapping pictures .


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2016)

How lucky he is to have wild tortoises. I've been interested in turtles and tortoises for over 50 years and have NEVER seen a turtle or tortoise other than a captive one.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Feb 24, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> How lucky he is to have wild tortoises. I've been interested in turtles and tortoises for over 50 years and have NEVER seen a turtle or tortoise other than a captive one.


Yeah, you got to get out more. There are western pond turtles all over the central valley.


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 24, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> How lucky he is to have wild tortoises. I've been interested in turtles and tortoises for over 50 years and have NEVER seen a turtle or tortoise other than a captive one.


I saw a pacific pond turtle in a lake a few bays ago


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 24, 2016)

I live in Florida as well! I love having surprise visits from gopher tortoises, lol.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

Is there a state/national park in Florida that has a larger population of gopher torts? If so, I'll add it to my list of destinations for my next Florida trip!!


----------



## Paul M Jones (Feb 25, 2016)

Right behind my brother in laws house is the Myakka state forest in englewood


----------



## Paul M Jones (Feb 25, 2016)

Unfortunately it's not far from the gulf and people find torts all over around there and think they're sea turtles and "help" them back into the salt water


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Right behind my brother in laws house is the Myakka state forest in englewood


Awesome, thanks! I believe I heard from an old coworker of mine that Englewood is somewhat of a hidden gem along the coast, but I may just be remembering the town name incorrectly. Nevertheless, looks nice on Google!


Paul M Jones said:


> Unfortunately it's not far from the gulf and people find torts all over around there and think they're sea turtles and "help" them back into the salt water


That's horrible!  Maybe I'll "educate" a few of those people in case I come across them...


----------



## Paul M Jones (Feb 25, 2016)

Heard something that Florida fish and game are going to start putting signs up to show people the difference. I can't understand how people don't know the difference. Though I'm sure it's all good intentions, it's sad to see people are accidentally killing them


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Unfortunately it's not far from the gulf and people find torts all over around there and think they're sea turtles and "help" them back into the salt water



Is there no end to human stupidity?


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2016)

Will said:


> Yeah, you got to get out more. There are western pond turtles all over the central valley.



Do I see a trip to Mojave on the horizon?

I'm guessing the RSA will be out of the question for Yvonne...


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> Is there no end to human stupidity?


Pretty sure there's not. :'(


Tom said:


> Do I see a trip to Mojave on the horizon?
> 
> I'm guessing the RSA will be out of the question for Yvonne...


Count me in! I love the desert!


----------



## Paul M Jones (Feb 25, 2016)

Some things I found over the years


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Some things I found over the years


Woah, snappers!!  The baby torts are just adorable!


----------



## Loohan (Feb 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> Is there no end to human stupidity?



http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/02/19/newser-dolphin-selfie/80604294/


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 25, 2016)

Is that a baby sully or a gopher


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 25, 2016)

Loohan said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/02/19/newser-dolphin-selfie/80604294/


Gasp! I think my heart just crumbled. :'( Only my loving tort can revive it!


----------



## Paul M Jones (Feb 25, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> Is that a baby sully or a gopher


That's a baby sully


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Feb 25, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> How lucky he is to have wild tortoises. I've been interested in turtles and tortoises for over 50 years and have NEVER seen a turtle or tortoise other than a captive one.


you are telling me you have NEVER seen a wild box turtle Or water turtle...


----------



## Pearly (Feb 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> Is there no end to human stupidity?


No! It's infinite!


----------



## Pearly (Feb 25, 2016)

Loohan said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/02/19/newser-dolphin-selfie/80604294/


Not only dumb as box of rocks but selfcentered and cruel! That's a horrible story!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Feb 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> Is there no end to human stupidity?


Classic example of "good intentions" versus "results". I know I'm hell bound no matter, but still get to control "intentions" and seek "results". Though not mutually exclusive, they do seem to run apart from each other to a great extent.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 26, 2016)

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> you are telling me you have NEVER seen a wild box turtle Or water turtle...


Never seen an eastern box turtle in the wild here in Michigan.  Would love to someday!! I know their numbers have decreased greatly in the past few years, mostly due to habitat loss from human development. I've probably seen all our aquatic turtles outdoors at some point though. Not always "fun" to see the mighty snapper though...!


----------



## Paul M Jones (Feb 26, 2016)

when I used to live in Georgia, it was pretty rare to find box turtles except on rainy mornings when they'd be crossing the road. Now in NJ I work around the pine barrens and I see them everyday. I have a couple box turtles that I rescued. One I rescued on the side of the highway, a car hit it and his shell was slightly cracked. I've had him for 20 years now. And another I rescued from a coyote. Both are doing great.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Feb 26, 2016)

I have never seen a wild tortoise. I live in the UK so it would be concerning if I did see one out in the street! Lol 
However it is a dream of mines to see a wild tortoise and I'm visiting Florida in September for vacation. Is there anywhere close to Orlando I could drive to with the hope of seeing a wild Gopher tortoise? I would really like to see one if I'm lucky enough


----------



## Paul M Jones (Feb 26, 2016)

All over Florida around state parks. I recommend Myakka state forest, it's about 2 hrs south west towards sarasota from Orlando. But on another note, you can find them around orlando by lake Apopka


----------



## Tony the tank (Feb 26, 2016)

I believe you won't have an issue seeing a gopher tortoise in central Florida. I have 4 burrows on my property alone . .. And have one just outside the gate that most mornings I have to wait for him to get in before closing the gate ..


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Feb 26, 2016)

Tony the tank said:


> I believe you won't have an issue seeing a gopher tortoise in central Florida. I have 4 burrows on my property alone . .. And have one just outside the gate that most mornings I have to wait for him to get in before closing the gate ..


Would that be the case in Orlando as well though due to it being heavy with tourists?


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Feb 26, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> All over Florida around state parks. I recommend Myakka state forest, it's about 2 hrs south west towards sarasota from Orlando. But on another note, you can find them around orlando by lake Apopka


Great advice! Thanks so much. I don't mind making the 2 hour drive if it means getting to see some wild tortoises - thanks for your help


----------



## junebugsmom (Feb 26, 2016)

I go bike riding on the seminole wekiva trail and see a lot of their burrows and see them out occasionally


----------



## Tony the tank (Feb 26, 2016)

kirsty Johnston said:


> Would that be the case in Orlando as well though due to it being heavy with tourists?




Might have to drive out a bit.. 10-20minutes and find a field... If the sun is out the tortoises will be out..there protected..it's a crime to disturb them....I brought a piece of property to flip with a modular home... Building inspector came to inspect and had me stop work because there were two tortoise burrows under the trailer... We came to an agreement.. I lhad them leave one panel off the skirting so the tortoises can come and go as they please..


----------



## Tony the tank (Feb 26, 2016)

kirsty Johnston said:


> Great advice! Thanks so much. I don't mind making the 2 hour drive if it means getting to see some wild tortoises - thanks for your help




If you don't mind driving 45 minutes.. Ocala national park.. You can see the tortoises, the Black bears... And if your lucky the silver springs monkeys..


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Feb 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Not only dumb as box of rocks but selfcentered and cruel! That's a horrible story!


That was so heartbreaking.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Feb 27, 2016)

Tony the tank said:


> Might have to drive out a bit.. 10-20minutes and find a field... If the sun is out the tortoises will be out..there protected..it's a crime to disturb them....I brought a piece of property to flip with a modular home... Building inspector came to inspect and had me stop work because there were two tortoise burrows under the trailer... We came to an agreement.. I lhad them leave one panel off the skirting so the tortoises can come and go as they please..


I totally respect and appreciate I can't disturb them and I don't want to disturb them at all. It's one of the reasons seeing a wild tortoise is a dream of mines - because they are wild that's what makes it so special and I wouldn't want to take that away. Maybe a dozen pictures


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks guys! Feels like it's going to be much easier to see them from what I initially anticipated  I'll let everyone see the pictures when I get back - really exciting. Everybody from Florida or anywhere else in the world where there are wild tortoises are very lucky!


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 27, 2016)

kirsty Johnston said:


> I totally respect and appreciate I can't disturb them and I don't want to disturb them at all. It's one of the reasons seeing a wild tortoise is a dream of mines - because they are wild that's what makes it so special and I wouldn't want to take that away. Maybe a dozen pictures


Same here. I'm just fascinated watching torts going about their day! 


kirsty Johnston said:


> Thanks guys! Feels like it's going to be much easier to see them from what I initially anticipated  I'll let everyone see the pictures when I get back - really exciting. Everybody from Florida or anywhere else in the world where there are wild tortoises are very lucky!


Can't wait to go to Florida myself. I love the palm trees there and Key West was pretty awesome! No idea when we'll be planning our Florida trip.


----------



## Tony the tank (Mar 1, 2016)

My security camera caught this pic... This guy comes in through gate and strolls all over the place. A few times I had to move him out of the garage. Absolutely no fear of people.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 1, 2016)

Tony the tank said:


> View attachment 166507
> 
> 
> My security camera caught this pic... This guy comes in through gate and strolls all over the place. A few times I had to move him out of the garage. Absolutely no fear of people.


Those trouble-makers!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 2, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Is there a state/national park in Florida that has a larger population of gopher torts? If so, I'll add it to my list of destinations for my next Florida trip!!


Fern Forrest nature center has a VERY large population.
It's in Broward county. Coconut Creek Florida or further up near Cape Canaveral, they are every where.
Look for scrub areas. Dry. Flat and sandy with lots of plants. 
you won't find them just any place, but when you do find them, you'll see a lot of them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 2, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Heard something that Florida fish and game are going to start putting signs up to show people the difference. I can't understand how people don't know the difference. Though I'm sure it's all good intentions, it's sad to see people are accidentally killing them


It should be simple, since touching either species is strictly against Florida law!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 2, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Fern Forrest nature center has a VERY large population.
> It's in Broward county. Coconut Creek Florida or further up near Cape Canaveral, they are every where.
> Look for scrub areas. Dry. Flat and sandy with lots of plants.
> you won't find them just any place, but when you do find them, you'll see a lot of them.


I like the looks of it!  Even the Google Maps photos has a gopher in one.


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 2, 2016)

At 3 am I'm going to be on my way to Florida. I can't wait to take pics and see the wildlife.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2016)

Have fun, and take lots of pictures!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 2, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> At 3 am I'm going to be on my way to Florida. I can't wait to take pics and see the wildlife.


don't forget the millions of iguanas, parrots and exotic fishes!


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 2, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Have fun, and take lots of pictures!


I'm going to take a lot of pictures


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 2, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> don't forget the millions of iguanas, parrots and exotic fishes!


Last year I caught a bunch of baselisk lizards, Cuban tree frogs, cane toads, even a mean tokay gecko. See what I can find this year.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 2, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> At 3 am I'm going to be on my way to Florida. I can't wait to take pics and see the wildlife.


Wicked jealous! ;D


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 3, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Last year I caught a bunch of baselisk lizards, Cuban tree frogs, cane toads, even a mean tokay gecko. See what I can find this year.


If you caught a Basilisk, you are faster than I am.


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 3, 2016)

Stop off at south of the border SC. 175lb sully. More pics to come


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 4, 2016)

First day here in Florida and here's a gopher tortoise


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 4, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Right behind my brother in laws house is the Myakka state forest in englewood


I love that place! I was just down there, my grandparents and parents both have places in the area. I kayaked in Myakka Lake with the gators!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 4, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Never seen an eastern box turtle in the wild here in Michigan.  Would love to someday!! I know their numbers have decreased greatly in the past few years, mostly due to habitat loss from human development. I've probably seen all our aquatic turtles outdoors at some point though. Not always "fun" to see the mighty snapper though...!


They don't like lead in their water and high unemployment


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 5, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> They don't like lead in their water and high unemployment


 Oh you!


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 6, 2016)

The remains of a gopher tortoise while on a hike


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 7, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> The remains of a gopher tortoise while on a hike


Aww, poor buddy. I hope it was natural causes.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2016)

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> you are telling me you have NEVER seen a wild box turtle Or water turtle...



I don't get out much.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 7, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't get out much.


Same here! ;D Or, well, I don't have much time for vacations! With graduation and our wedding, it's going to be a busy year!


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 7, 2016)

Well tomorrow is the end of our Florida west coast trip before we head to Disney. I literally found hundreds of gopher tortoise burrows. But the weather was extremely hot. So most were hiding. Saw one today at the dunes by the beach, he was being watched by the sheriff. The pic of the tort in the burrow was the one in my brother in laws back yard.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 7, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Well tomorrow is the end of our Florida west coast trip before we head to Disney. I literally found hundreds of gopher tortoise burrows. But the weather was extremely hot. So most were hiding. Saw one today at the dunes by the beach, he was being watched by the sheriff. The pic of the tort in the burrow was the one in my brother in laws back yard.
> View attachment 167088
> View attachment 167089


Awwww, sounds like they're doing well though.


----------



## Paul M Jones (Mar 10, 2016)

Tortoises at Disney. Asia mountain tortoise and a spider tortoise. There was either a Galapagos or Aldaba tortoise but it was in a private pen.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 11, 2016)

Such cuties!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice photos!


----------

